# Культурный раздел > Музыка >  Metall

## Сергей Ёрохов

Предлагаю делиться ссылками на скачивание тяжелой музыки. Возможно вы что-то ищете. Пишите здесь. В качестве теста выложил EP-шку одной очень известной команды. Лабает в стиле GrundCore.

Исполнитель: GUT
Альбом: Pussyfied_Assyfied
Год: 2000
Жанр: Grindcore
Количество композиций: 4
Размер: 18.81 MB
Обменник: Freespace.by

Ссылка для скачивания:   [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Вообоще-то я не любитель тяжёлой музыки, но послушаю для общего развития. 
Думаю что найдутся всё же почитатели.

----------


## BiZ111

> Вообоще-то я не любитель тяжёлой музыки, но послушаю для общего развития. 
> Думаю что найдутся всё же почитатели.


Жанр: Grindcore (Noisecore) не советую =) Он и многим любителям не по душе =) Это грязная ацкая смесь


но это не то, о чём я написал

----------


## Сергей Ёрохов

> Он и многим любителям не по душе


Любителям чего? Современной Metallica?
Приведите примеры того, что вам нравится из тяжелой музыки.

----------


## Vanya

> Приведите примеры того, что вам нравится из тяжелой музыки.


давайте всё же наверное здесь не обсуждать кому что нравится, а делиться ссылками  .. для "нравится-не нравится" есть например вот такая тема [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Сергей Ёрохов

Кому интересна гр. *KorN*, пишите.

KorN
1998 - Follow The Leader
Продолжительность: 1:08:53
Размер 95,02 mb.
Залито на freespace:     [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

